# Living with feeders



## johnandal (Oct 8, 2008)

I am new to the hobby and have 2 RBP's about 4-5" that I got in trade at the LFS. They are in a 55 gal with plenty of plants, rock, ect. I have 2 HOB filters rated at 100GPH and a canister filtering the water. When I got them they were being fed 2 feeders and trout chow every day. There were also feeders in the tank constantly at the LFS, she said that they eat when their hungry. Is it a good idea to keep extra feeders in the tank at all time so they can snack at will? I have read a lot baout the ill effects of feeding feeders but they seem to be healthy enough. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

No, not a good idea. leave the feeders out.

Get them on a more consistent white meat diet, scallops, shrimp, tilapia, cat fish, and definitely try to get them eating hikari gold cichlid pellets.

No more feeders. I know that some people will give their P's bait fish which is your own prerogative.

Hopefully they dont have any disease or parasites.

Good luck and post pics!
It seems you have a god amount of filtration and set up.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^^Yep


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

Also, having feeders in the tank all the time isn't much fun for you because you will never see your piranha eat.


----------



## johnandal (Oct 8, 2008)

Great info guys! I appreciate it. The feeders will not be replaced, and great point on the "fun" aspect.

Thanks Again.


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

KEEP THE FEEDERS OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

boiler149 said:


> KEEP THE FEEDERS OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


pull up your pants and chill out. I had feeders with my last batch of Reds and there was never ANYTHING wrong with them at all, they grew up to be pretty big and had vivid red underbelly's. They were healthy all the time. That is not to say that feeders don't have disease cause they do...I even ate one when I was in university hammed on a bet from my friend, I had to skip class cause I had to take shits like every 20 minutes.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

No.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

i did stock my tank with feeders, but they would just kill them and i would have a mess with a bunch of half eaten feeders in my tank


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Shred Revolution said:


> pull up your pants and chill out. I had feeders with my last batch of Reds and there was never ANYTHING wrong with them at all, they grew up to be pretty big and had vivid red underbelly's. They were healthy all the time. That is not to say that feeders don't have disease cause they do...I even ate one when I was in university hammed on a bet from my friend, I had to skip class cause I had to take shits like every 20 minutes.












but seriously feeders are a no no..unless you want dithers but thats more for looks than anything and should be used when they are bigger and wont bother chasing little tetras around.


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

thank you trigga..


----------

